# setterm не обнаружен

## borskiy

После сборки системы пропала утилита setterm.

Пересборка пакета util-linux ситуацию не исправила.

Подскажите пожалуйста, как решить сию проблемку?

Или хотя бы альтернативный способ заблокировать затемнение экрана.

----------

## borskiy

Решил вопрос сам.

Распаковал из stage3 и закинул в /usr/bin.

Надеюсь, никаких неприятных последствий это варварство иметь не будет?

----------

